# Tires and wheels questions.



## Mcdunn (Mar 20, 2011)

1. Will 18" Corvette wheels that are 5x120.65 fit on my 06? I really like the looks of the C5 rims but dont know if they will work since the GTO is 5x120... Any help would be awesome. 

2. Also if i choose to just get new tires instead of wheels and tires, is 265/40/17 the widest i can go or is 255/40/17

Thanks guys, 

Mike


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

#1.I do not know.

#2.I assume you are referring to rear tires so some people run 265 and even 275's on the rear with 17 inch stock wheels,but it is really not recommended.I'm pretty sure the 255's would be fine though.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

A 245 is as big as you can fit on an 8" wheel and still have a full, flat contact patch. You can cram a 275 on if you like riding on the center tread only. Get a 9" or bigger wheel if you want to run a 275.


----------



## Mcdunn (Mar 20, 2011)

yeah i was talking rear, but thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have 285s on "stock" 17" wheels with a dropped car and have no rubbing issues. I did things to make sure that would work right tho. The first and most important was to get the rear wheels widened an inch to make the tire fit right *and* it also pulls the tire in towards the center of the car. When you put too wide of a tire on a rim the tire bulges out on the sides and it will rub on the outside fender lip. I also rolled the fender lips and replaced the inner and outer control arm bushings so the the arm has better control.










This is the difference between two different tires. One is on the stock width and the other is on the 9" modified wheel.

8" wheel with tire bulge










9" wheel with flat tire sides


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Also if too wide of a tire is used for a given wheel width, you'll get sidewall roll. I love auto x so to me that is very important. That's why i use 265's on a 9.5" wheel on all four corners.


----------



## Mcdunn (Mar 20, 2011)

So do you think i can put 265/40 on 8.5" wheels? Or even the stock 17's?


----------

